# commision from ebay 02



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

second commission ordered from my ebay listing, drawing done and sent,,and happy clients => happy me


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Congratulations you're a working artist. Is it ok for me to ask you what you charge?


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

price for this piece was £50, usually is £35 per object on size a4 and extra £15 per extra face... I did try to put higher prices but I had no order at all,, soon as I had lowered the prices orders are coming more often,, so I have to go with the saying more for less then nothing for more


----------

